# White Trash Christmas



## woodsac (Jan 9, 2008)

Better late than never...right? Sorry I missed Christmas around here.

:blushing: :blushing: :blushing:

Well here's our family X-Mas card this year. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 10, 2008)

It's a beaut!!!  Love it.  

Merry Xmas and Happy New Year.


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 10, 2008)

Brilliant!!!!!!!!!!  I love your work man!


----------



## emogirl (Jan 10, 2008)

hilarious!


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm speechless!

Heck of a shot. Great, as always, to see your inventive mind at work in your photography


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 10, 2008)

*WOODSAC???*

Wow *rubs eyes and checks if everything is all right with them*.

Woodsac is around again with a new photo - and *what* a photo it is! One of those to show me again *how much* I lack in the creativity department. Wow again. Compared to this stage and photography, my knowledge and creativity plummet fast down to nil!


----------



## Kanikula (Jan 10, 2008)

Awsome work as usuall Woodsac


----------



## photo gal (Jan 10, 2008)

Classic!  Love it Woody!  : )


----------



## woodsac (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

Corinna...you never give yourself enough credit?! You are a fine photographer with many wonderful images.


----------



## abraxas (Jan 10, 2008)

Great, outstanding work!


----------



## Pinus strobus (Jan 10, 2008)

Amazing shot, I love it!


----------



## m1a1fan (Jan 10, 2008)

Very, Very nice..


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Jan 10, 2008)

Thats awesome, but the guy on the ground needs a bottle of booz hehe


----------



## woodsac (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks 
Glad some of you found the humor in this.


----------



## Deadeye008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Very cool! 
Good to see you posting again. I really like your work.


----------



## bellacat (Jan 11, 2008)

this is the first time I have seen your work....I love it!


----------



## Viperjet (Jan 11, 2008)

Dude.  Tight.

Did you do HDR for that crazy effect?


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 12, 2008)

wow. just awesome. Is that real?


----------



## doenoe (Jan 12, 2008)

great shot 
And a happy new year to you to


----------



## noescape (Jan 12, 2008)

Now HOW did you get a picture at my place without permission???

hahaha I love it. Awesome work!


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Jan 12, 2008)

That's a masterpiece in my book.  I'd have it hanging over the mantle.  Is this a 3 exposure HDR or a single pic that's been tone mapped?


----------



## woodsac (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks again everyone.

This is a single exposure image. It is not an hdr. The effect is a very light, 20% pass with the Lucis filter But it's the lighting setup that let me achieve the look.

Sun almost directly above and behind. ABR800 camera left, AB400 camera right and behind, extra large 60" reflector directly in front. Both lights at full power with no modifiers.


----------



## Los Angeles (Jan 16, 2008)

thats great.  I cant believe I like this one also thats two processed photos in a row.  The only MINOR comment I would have is it bothers me the bush in the front left that blocks the guys foot. It sort of distracting.

But GREAT PHOTO.


----------

